# Time to Preen.



## alleyyooper (May 24, 2013)

Al


----------



## Fifelaker (May 24, 2013)

I seen a couple of Sandhill's out mushrooming the other day with a little one in tow. Neat birds.


----------



## alleyyooper (May 25, 2013)

Been seeing a bunch of Sand hills in the fresh planted fields here but havn't ever seen a little one.

 Al


----------

